# Creeping fig from cuttings?



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Can this be done? I have one plant that is just covering the back wall of my 29, and it would be nice to transplant some to other tanks.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, quite easily as well.

Ryan


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

yep. i'm a little late on this one, but that stuff will propogate VERY nicely from cuttings, and you can probably find a lot of sections to cut from that have roots shooting out already. i have the stuff in my azureus tank and it's growing like mad, with roots jetting out all over the place. have fun!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

OT: Could you take updated pic of your viv Devin? I'd realy like to see it! I love how it looked before, but with more growth it must look amazing!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah, i've been meaning to take a couple new pics of it. added some wild moss (and lots of creepy crawlies that rode in on that stuff! ;-) ) and, as you guessed, the fig and lemon button fern have really taken off. 

I'll try to get a couple pics in tonite.

-D


----------



## xxll (Jul 12, 2004)

kinka of topic but i just thought it was kool, willow trees have some sort of feramone that stimulates plants to grow very quickly, i use it to keep my pyrocantha growing for my wandering leaf bugs to eat, but i plan to use it in my propagation tank


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

sorrythis took so damn long. 

i finaly got fresh pictures of my tank (and some crappy ones of the frog itself) up. i can't believe how much everything has grown in the past few months. 

hopefully soon i'll be starting a 65g display tank for a colony of terribilis, and a 10g vert for a trio of vents. 

http://highbrow-hijinks.com/frogs/azureus/1-15-05/


----------

